# Innova or Evo?



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm a first time dog owner. A few days ago, I bought Innova dry puppy food for Milly (11weeks old) because my friend recommended it to me. Now, I've done some research online, and looked up Innova website. Can someone tell me if I should feed Milly food that contains grain? or Should I change it to Evo which is grain-free because people said Evo is also good.

Oh, another question. Should I feed Milly dry food or canned food? What the difference?

I know that's a lot of questions...but please help me! ><

Thanks!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My vet is all for DRY. So that's what I do. I have used EVO and INNOVA and they are both very good brands. I am currently using INNOVA -because I felt the protein was too high in EVO (but my memory is fuzzy). They are both good foods.

I hope that helps a bit...


----------



## The Lady E (Oct 9, 2008)

My husband has done his homework... He prefers Innova. Ours is 13 weeks. She's currently on Eukanuba (dry) and Cesar Puppy (wet), because that is what the breeder was feeding her. We will start weaning her off of that slowly. We have given her several kibbles, and found she likes Innova Puppy! Previously we fostered a large breed dog that did well on Innova. As a matter of fact, he gained muscle and his overall disposition was better!  No more belly issues! I'm sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

QUOTE (The Lady E @ Oct 27 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659250


> My husband has done his homework... He prefers Innova. Ours is 13 weeks. She's currently on Eukanuba (dry) and Cesar Puppy (wet), because that is what the breeder was feeding her. We will start weaning her off of that slowly. We have given her several kibbles, and found she likes Innova Puppy! Previously we fostered a large breed dog that did well on Innova. As a matter of fact, he gained muscle and his overall disposition was better!  No more belly issues! I'm sure you'll make the right decision. [/B]


Oh, same here! The breeder gave me a bag of Eukanuba dry food and Cesar wet food, and also 2 canned of "Mighty Dog" canned food. I have been searching around on the Internet, and I came across some websites saying that Eukanuba food is bad...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

My fluffs are on EVO currently, but I'm thinking of switching them over to the regular Innova foods. The EVO seems like it's too rich for them. They both have gas all the dang time and sometimes Pixie has kind of soft stool. 

As for canned vs dry, I mix a couple of spoons of can in with their dry food for their dinner, but they get dry food the rest of the day. Neither of mine are porkers so I free feed the dry. They tend to snack on and off through the day. With Pixie being so small, I like to have food available to her to avoid hypoglycemia.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Eukanuba, Caesar, & Mighty Dog are all bad food brands -- I wouldn't use them if my dog's life depended on it.

Grain is not a natural source of nutrients for a dog, so I prefer to use grain-free dry kibble.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Grain-free, high-fat, high-protein foods are most appropriate for very active dogs. Be careful of stomach upset and excessive weight gain. 

Dogs are not carnivores. They do ingest grain and vegetable in the wild.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Rugby was on Wellness CORE, a different grain free food, but he was having a little bit of trouble with it just because the kibble was so big. So I switched him over to EVO small bites about a week ago and he loves it. He doesn't take any time eating up what he needs. He is eating less of it than he was eating the CORE, and I think it is just because he doesn't need it. He hasn't had any problems with loose stool, etc.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

There is also another grain free brand that I think is better then EVO, because its not so rich, and that is NB Duck and Potatoe. I used EVO on Clifford and his stool was real runny, and he had gas bad. I didn't want to give him grain, and I wanted it to be in small bites and that when I discovered NB. Good Luck with your choice.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita has been on Innova pretty much since I got her at 12 weeks old. The breeder sent her with PUPPY CHOW :yucky: and I got her off that IMMEDIATELY and put her on Innova Puppy. Now she is on regular adult Innova. That is ALL she eats. I sometimes buy a can of the Innova wet food and mix a little with her dry food to change it up for her. She has been on it almost 3 years and I have NO COMPLAINTS about it.  

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda switched over to innova a few months ago. She loves it


----------



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies! I will stick with Innova and see what happens.


----------



## The Lady E (Oct 9, 2008)

I truly appreciate your feedback on the Innova and EVO! I think I'll stay clear from the EVO and lean toward Innova; definitely do not want a pooter! rayer: I had enough of that with my old boy that we adopted eating IAMS :yucky: 

You guys are great! :ThankYou:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy is a young adult and was on EVO when he came to me. I do think EVO is a good food BUT NOT for 'wee-ones'. 

We had a pre-dental/baseline dental done on him last January and he had a lot of 'offs' : protein high, tot bilirubin high, potassium high, lipase high, triglycerides very high, and Alk phos low. I didn't like these 'offs' especially in such a young pooch. Vet suggested we switch to what naddie was on ( her panels are always perfect!) . That switch was to merrick dry/Wellness canned. well, that caused some mucousy/bloody poops on Quincy so we had to get a new game plan. We stopped the wellness and added the prescription WD ( for fiber)... and that did a good job.
I since switched once again for them both to the 'Chicken Soup for Dog Lovers' (for dry) because it is even lower fat than Merrick .
Poops have been perfect and better yet recent re-do on blood panel showed everything came back to normal!..everything!


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

I started Cora out with Natural Balance Organic/Small bites, But 3 months ago I switch her to Evo Small Bites. I mix the two together and she's been great . Plus Cora's treats contain grain/veggies so she's getting a balanced diet. 
She's at about the same activity level she was when only on NB and there hasn't been any drastic weight gain (she's 1yr 4 mos @ 6.2lbs) No change with her poop smell, and it's a nice moist solid (if poop can be nice)  

I can say since the only change I've noticed since putting her on the Evo mix her coat looks better. I think it all depends on the individual dog. You get to know your dog and pick up what works and doesn't. 

In regards to can food, I give a can or two once a week or once every two weeks for variety or Holidays. 
As of now I only use Merrick and EVO brand. Some flavors (Granny's pot pie) give her stinky soft poop while with other's there is no change in consistency from her normal poop.

I can tell you Cora's looking forward to Merrick's 'Thanksgiving day dinner' and Nutros 'Healthy Desserts Pumpkin Crumble'
Yummmmmmy :biggrin:


----------

